# via gets rid of redcaps and other station workers



## yarrow (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.thestar.com/life/health_wellness/2013/07/23/via_rail_to_scrap_red_cap_porters_that_help_people_in_wheelchairs.html

good old stephen harper


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Aug 17, 2013)

I am disabled and use the red cap in the larger stations where they have them and would really miss them if they were eliminated. But at the other stations, I have to have assistance from the regular staff and some are pleasant about it and others feel like I am asking them to murder someone.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 18, 2013)

People keep saying that VIA Rail is better than Amtrak, but at least Amtrak still has Redcaps! Harper is sending a slow death to Canadian passenger trains.


----------

